# MA cops estimation class?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

has anyone heard of a class or training on speed estimation in MA? more so local cops!?!?!?!?!


----------



## dlfowler (Feb 21, 2007)

When you get certified in doppler radar you have to demonstrate the ability to estimate the speed of vehicles. It's part of the training. Other than that I have never heard of classes specifically targeted at estimating speed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

what do they use to have you estimate the speed? and how often do they have to do it? i know there isn't an actual class but someone stated in court that there is a specific training on estimation! i was like what?


----------



## dlfowler (Feb 21, 2007)

When I did the class some years ago I went out with the doppler radar training guy and a hand-held radar gun. For four plus hours I estimated the speed of vehicles on the road and then checked my guess against their actual speed with the gun. It was only after I could get pretty close to actual speed that I was certified to use the radar unit.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

dlfowler said:


> When you get certified in doppler radar you have to demonstrate the ability to estimate the speed of vehicles. It's part of the training. Other than that I have never heard of classes specifically targeted at estimating speed.


That's how Dick Albert made Captain of the Storm Center 5 team.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

rokurmthr61 said:


> what do they use to have you estimate the speed? and how often do they have to do it? i know there isn't an actual class but someone stated in court that there is a specific training on estimation! i was like what?


I remember in the academy going out in groups on the side of the road as part of RADAR/LIDAR training. We were estimating vehicle speeds, then checking them. I've definitely never heard of any outside training on the matter, it'd be about 10 minutes long.


----------

